
“I immediately did what any professional IT/IS guy does” - teddyuk
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/31/amazon_account_hacking/
======
teddyuk
From the article:

"I immediately did what any professional IT/IS guy does: I began the lockdown.
All associated devices get removed from the account," fidelisoris, who asked
us to use their internet handle, recounted.

From me:

No, No, No, No, No - what any "professional IT/IS guy" would do is delete the
account - if you have been compromised, anything short of scrapping it all and
starting again is a fools errand.

If you have had a root kit on your windows machine, you use external boot disk
to format and re-install, you don't remove it. If you are in a sensitive area
you probably bin the computer.

If your x account is compromised, kill it.

